# G3 Club 100



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Saturday 15th June saw Team G3 head to Clay Pigeon in Dorset for Round 5 of the Club 100 Endurance Championship. The race was the biggest of the season so far, with 37 karts on the line up and a total of 135 miles to cover over the whole event.

Qualifying in 8th position, first driver Matt was keen to make progress. He got off to a dramatic start, however in his attempts to avoid becoming tangled up in a crash, he lost position. The chaotic start made Matt even more determined to climb the rankings. "I had the hump with the other drivers", he explained, "so from that point on, I was on fire and just overtook whoever I could!"










Team G3 pulled themselves back into 5th position. Barry ran off the track in a high speed spin as he pushed the kart too hard. Undeterred, the team secured a fantastic 5th place finish, which has pushed them up the leaderboard into 4th place overall in the championship! Even more exciting for the team was their achievement of driving the 2nd fastest lap of the day! Team member Matt said that the team "really enjoyed racing the Clay Pigeon Track" and that certainly showed in their performance.

Matt, Barry and Stewart are still happy with how their first season is going; their tactics seem to be spot on and their pit stops are fast and efficient. All the boys need to do now is perfect that clean start and avoid any crashes to get that podium finish they're after!

The next round of the championship is at Whilton Mill in Northampton on 13th July; we can't wait to see if Team G3 can climb up to 3rd place or even higher!


----------

